# Can flying fox get rid of algae?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

No, 
They're pretty but don't depend on them to eat algae. They'll graze for diatoms for fun but not seriously. 

They can get territorial too so only get one flying fox.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

they chase other fishes, but highly active fish.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Otos do a better job. But brown algae disappears really quickly after a couple of weeks, in my experience.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

happi said:


> they chase other fishes, but highly active fish.


I have two in a 40g and Ive never seen them chase other fish. They actually school with my Cardinals. When they were young they would eat algae a lot. Now they just mostly eat flakes. Mine are both about 2" now.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

GitMoe said:


> I have two in a 40g and Ive never seen them chase other fish. They actually school with my Cardinals. When they were young they would eat algae a lot. Now they just mostly eat flakes. Mine are both about 2" now.


They're still young, mine is 6" 
They'll get aggressive around 4-5".


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> They're still young, mine is 6"
> They'll get aggressive around 4-5".


Right on. I've seen them that big and was aware of their full size. It's really interesting how fish behavior changes with age. I'll have to "gift" one when they get bigger...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's like they go through puberty.. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## williamluu (Feb 6, 2011)

need to get myself some ottos


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Otos don't do that great of a job, I have four in my 15G, they don't eat any algae actually, and I basically starve them. what you need are nerite snails. They will clean your tank in a couple of days. I had some ultra bad brown diatoms in my 15G tank, bout one zebra nerite snail, my tank was spotless clean in 3 days. My otos never touch it, although they would hang on the glass the entire time..


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ottos will only eat soft algae (like brown diatom). They will not touch algae like spot or dust. They can eat an amazing amount for their size, but they may not be ale to keep up with new-tank diatom growth.

Actually, 4 healthy Ottos can keep a 20g tank clear to the point of starving themselves. I have 5 in a 75 and I have to add vegetables for them to eat at least once a week.

Flying Fox will eat the soft algae, but quickly expects to be feed (like SAE). Ive seen them do amazing cleanup when young, but they learn that if they just wait that food will just drop from the sky.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

Ottos do an ok job on bullet algae
nerites do a better job IMO/E
Flying fox do an ok job on all types of algea, but they do eat other fish food. they arent aggressive when they get big IME. I have 4 5" ones in my 30 and they are fine together


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

mine is about 4" and very agresive!
he used to eat a decent amount of alge, but since he started getting bigger.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

H2OLOVER said:


> Ottos do an ok job on bullet algae
> nerites do a better job IMO/E
> Flying fox do an ok job on all types of algea, but they do eat other fish food. they arent aggressive when they get big IME. I have 4 5" ones in my 30 and they are fine together


wow, that's surprising. Are you sure they're real flying fox?
Are their fins reddish with white tips?


----------

